# euramobil 810 electric step



## hannah29

evening all....

just been down to devon to collect our euramobil 810 and are thrilled to bits with it...only one slight problem the electric step doesn't work....have spoke to the guy who sold it to us and he said it stopped working in the snow last year.....not too big an issue but does anyone have any ideas on how it may be fixed or how easy and cheap they are to replace??? we have no idea what could be wrong with it so any advice is good....


----------



## 97993

It may just be siezed on the swing out arms, if so be carfull not to cause further damage to motor by keep trying it, get electrics tested ,do it yourself if you have the know how, check for power at the motor when switched, if non check for blown fuse in any event soak all moving metalwork with WD 40 and allow to soak for a day or two ,can you manualy pull out the step at the same time as operating it electricaly,this may help
Geo


----------



## sergeant

Hi all, Word of warning here re use of wd40 & similar on step hinges. DONT use it as all the hinge spaces are made of nylon & unfortunately one of the constituents of penetrating oils greatly increases the coefficient of expansion of nylon. In plain terms while it is a short term cure it is only making things worse. Use a silicon spray or if you cannot find any use Thetford Toilet Maintenance Spray with the orange cap as that is straight silicone, Steve


----------



## artona

Hi Hannah

can't offer any advice, sorry but are you going to tell us more about the 810, I caught the a look at the pic in your album, she looks a good one

stew


----------



## hannah29

thanks artona.....collected her today from two great people down in devon and absolutely adore it....the kids love the fact they have their twin beds in their own bedroom area rather than having to climb up into bunkbeds.....this is certainly the layout for us.....you always have to try a couple out before you learn what suits but this is definately it for us.....


----------



## eurajohn

Hi Hanna 29, what year manufacture is your 810? Pre 2001/2 they fitted their own manufactured step and later on an Omnistore one. The operating mechanism for each type of step is unique as is the construction. Can you hear the motor running when you try to operate the step? Have you carried out any checks at all? If of the old type it is not too difficult to replace with the Omnistor variety, if you need help / advise on how, I can help. John.


----------



## hannah29

hi john

we have literally picked the van up a few hours ago so have not tried anything with it...it is a 2000 euramobil andno we can't hear a motor running at all when we press the step button.....your ideas would be appreciated


----------



## eurajohn

Happy to help, I've only a few posts left as although I've belonged to site since it's inception I've not subscribed (and am unlikely to do so) I'll be happy to "deal" direct if you would like my e-mail is [email protected].
John.


----------



## artona

HI Hannah

we are very lucky in Ipswich in that the local auto electrician is very good and very cheap. Wonder if you have one where you are. He could check it out

stew


----------



## hannah29

we have literally just picked the van up and are off on holiday on friday.....we are not desperate to get it sorted but just wondered if anyone had any ideas we could try before going to get it professionally sorted


----------



## nukeadmin

> I've only a few posts left as although I've belonged to site since it's inception I've not subscribed (and am unlikely to do so)


Any particular reason why John ?


----------

